# Ceramic vs. Metallic Brake Pads



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

My friend and I were talking about brake pads. He went with the $20 Autozone semi-metallic cheapies for his new 2005 Ford Escape. Now the reason he did this was because his brother said the ceramic warp rotors really quickly. I have a 98 Sentra SE that I have Ceramic on and I love them. They lasted way longer than the cheap pads I got. The rotors don't seem to have warped the rotors any faster than the cheap pads I used to buy and I find myself changing brake pads alot less frequently. I've also heard that ceramic creates less brake dust. I didn't realize that until i read it on the net and it's true! It's not as dark as the metallic pads. 

So, what are pros and cons of ceramic vs semi-metallic?

Thanks!


----------



## martinskeet (Oct 11, 2005)

all i know is that when i had metallics on my 95 mazda 626 it would have a really hard time stopping when i brake hard and my brakes would overheat a lot..maybe its the mechanic who put it in or or the pads itself..ill never know because i totalled it because the thing (yes because of those damn breaks)


----------



## PCAO (Apr 20, 2010)

Ceramics are a better compound that Semi metallic brakes. There is no metal content so less tendency to squeal, way less brake dust making your wheels filthy, and the way they take heat is better. I ceramic pad should technically help the rotors last longer and tend to warp them less. this is because the ceramic pad heats up the rotor more progressively than a metallic , if also provides more consistent braking under high heat conditions. Neither pad should warp a rotor that is the proper thickness, that is usually due to seized sliders, pinched lines, seized pistons, or pads that are stuck to the carriers.

Check out prices at Discount Auto Parts - Wholesale Auto Parts | Auto Parts Warehouse | Aftermarket Auto Parts | Car Parts | Truck Parts | Online Auto Parts from Prime Choice Auto Parts they have the best prices on ceramics that I have seen.


----------



## greyGoose (Apr 2, 2010)

*Ceramic pads and rotors*

Well, well, well, look what came in the mail yesterday. Ceramic pads and drilled rotors from Rockauto (i love this place).










Old vs New B12 sentra










Ready to rock!










From what I've read, ceramic pads do create more heat but the slotted/drilled rotors dissapate said heat, so no problem. Rode 'em real hard last night and after I could feel the heat radiating from the wheels with my bare hand. With the newly installed OEM drums/shoes earlier this month, I'm sending all the tools in my trunk flying into the rear seat at a hard stop. Better than stock, and they do look nice if I say so myself.


----------



## greyGoose (Apr 2, 2010)

*Update*

The brakes have really shined this month, where on the freeway interchange, traffic comes at you quickly. Guessing they saved my life at least once on the road. I'm sure you can imagine the results from the added bite; a windy note can be heard when on a smooth decel.
Though I am curious of the bigger brakes from the pulsar, I'm sure my set up is just bueno. Turn ins are closer to the center point of the curve, with the stronger rotors giving way more control of the car to the wheel and clutch.

Proud of this one. Currenty looking for a junkyard pulsar f/sway bar.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

Nice rotors Goose!

I haven't read that ceramics heat up the rotors more.

Just that they are quieter, easier on rotors, and make less brake dust. 

I usually get the Advance Auto Wearever brand ceramic pads for about $40 or less with their 20% off coupon codes.


----------



## sup_mario (Jun 30, 2010)

I prefer Metallic brake pads rather than Ceramic...


----------



## greyGoose (Apr 2, 2010)

sup_mario said:


> I prefer Metallic brake pads rather than Ceramic...


True Paul, I'm thinking that the heat was just from the break in period. They are quieter, while the dust is slightly easier to clean off. The rotors take a large amount of (ab)use from my driving and are spot on. Around 2,000 miles later the breaks are perfect, and the hum of the rotors has become pleasant.

I highly recommend ceramic pads and even a change of rotors, either sport, or conversion to a larger size. Aaaaaaaaalso, I've found a set of Pulsar sway bars at a junk yard, but have yet the time to install.

More to come.


----------

